# Buying Shark Bait



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there a place, marina, or fish market where you can buy fresh spanish mackeral? Since I have started shark fishing this has been the bait that has worked best for me.

MY family has rented a house in Jamaica beach for the weekend and we are just trying to get a few good runs. I will post pics after the trip. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Aadams31 said:


> Is there a place, marina, or fish market where you can buy fresh spanish mackeral? Since I have started shark fishing this has been the bait that has worked best for me.
> 
> MY family has rented a house in Jamaica beach for the weekend and we are just trying to get a few good runs. I will post pics after the trip.
> 
> Any help is appreciated


Word of caution. It is my understanding that Spanish Mack. is illegal to use for bait in Texas!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, they are a game fish, not legal for bait


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Not to be a downer, but Spanish Mackeral are game fish, and is illegal to use as bait.

Section g (5):

http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub...=&p_ploc=&pg=1&p_tac=&ti=31&pt=2&ch=57&rl=972


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well thats new information to me. Alright thanks!


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well how about bonita? I think that would be the next closest thing


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just bring some fresh dead shrimp and catch whiting, I think you'll end up getting bit just as often and it's a guarantee that you'll catch bait. If you catch a ray on the whiting you can run a big chunk of ray out for your big bait, and if you catch green water and see something tearing up mullet it's probably jackfish, so if you can catch a jack then cut it in half and that's as good a big bait as it gets.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Check an Asian grocery store. They are much cheaper than bait shops and have rays, giant mullet, jacks, and lots of other crazy stuff. I hit the one the west side of town near Beltway 8 and Beachnut.


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

You can get bonita at Bucees off of 45 in Texas city. They have sting ray too.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Bonita works fine, but like Catagory5 said, whiting works great!


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Bucees off of 45 sell bonita and sting ray and also try bulldogs bait camp in Galveston off 61st they sell bonita and rays and other good shark bait


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Buccees is place to go ! Old bulldog could be rude sometimes so I stop giving him my business .


----------

